# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  IRLAND 2009

## Willi Wacker

...rau und ungeschminkt...ehrliche Musik....handgemacht...nah am Mensch und ohne Allüren

hier ein paar Eindrücke



































...jeht weiter

----------


## Enrico

> .
> ...jeht weiter


Wollns ja wohl hoffen   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ein Gitarrist bei der Arbeit

----------


## Daniel Sun

Willi, scheint ja mal wieder bestes Wetter gewesen zu sein in Irland. Strahlend blauer Himmel! War das die ganze Zeit so?

Kannst du was zu den Bands sagen, die dort aufgetreten sind? Die Musiker auf den Bildern sind mir allesamt unbekannt.

Übrigens Danke für die Bilder!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schön das es dich interessiert, Daniel
alles Musiker bei denen nicht das kommerzielle im Vordergrund steht
hier noch mal das Poster mit  Musikern und Bands
http://www.goingtomyhometown.com/RG_poster_2009.jpg
der Gitarrist bei der Arbeit ist von " Wolfspin, NL"
der Mann mit dem Hut von "Defender" aus Schottland
die dunkelhäutige Braut heisst " Mirenda Rosenberg, USA "
hier mal das vollständige Programm über die Tage
http://www.goingtomyhometown.com/RORY_G ... E_2009.pdf

...klar, bestes Wetter, die ganze Zeit, für Irland ungewöhnlich
T-Shirt Wetter vom feinsten, wer nicht Musik hörte war am Strand..

----------

Extrem cool !!!!

...wenn ich da an das Gitarrengezupfe in den Thailokalen denke.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...jo 
und an so eine Karaoke Bude   ::  

und 'ne Beach am Atlantic gibbet auch

----------


## Willi Wacker

...früh übt sich


















*finish*

----------


## walter

> ...ein Willi bei der Arbeit


Und was war nach dem Konzert? Pünktchen zählen?   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der Run nach dem Rock
ist nicht mehr sooo wichtig
kann gut und gern auch mal 5 Tage enthaltsam sein   ::

----------


## walter

> ...der Run nach dem Rock
> ist nicht mehr sooo wichtig
> kann gut und gern auch mal 5 Tage enthaltsam sein


Allerdings, und mehr als 5 Tage geht auch locker.

----------


## schorschilia



----------

